# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Not A Good Day For The Skier

## griemersma

Yikes...Not a good day for this skier.

Vail skier left hanging, upside-down and half-naked
By Bill Scanlon, Rocky Mountain News (Contact) 
Published January 6, 2009 at 12:37 p.m.
Updated January 6, 2009 at 12:40 p.m. 

Vail Resorts officials confirmed today that a 48-year-old man got snagged on a chairlift on Vail Mountain on New Year's Day and dangled upside down for about seven minutes.

Photos of the man on thesmokinggun.com and other Internet sites show that most of his clothes had fallen off as others tried to free him.

The man was boarding Vail Mountain's Skyline Express Lift at about 10:12 in the morning on New Year's Day, said Liz Biebl, spokeswoman for Vail Resorts.

He was caught on the chair and suspended for about seven minutes, Biebl said.

Lift operators immediately stopped the lift and Vail Ski Patrol was called to the scene.

Mechanics managed to reverse the lift about 10 to 12 feet at which point the man was released, she said.

He was not injured.

Vail Resorts officials declined to respond to reports that the chairlift seat appeared to be up, which may have caused the man to fall partially through it and catch himself with his ski.

----------


## Dennis

Don't be such a tease...

----------


## MIke R

I could write a book.....the hits just keep coming with these dumbasses

----------


## MIke R

follow up

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...%20skier%20pic

----------


## JoshA

Vail? I smell lawsuit.

----------


## kristi0119

They even put a link to the nekkid pics of this guy in the weekly Snow Industry Letter...sucks to be him (and his daugther)!!!

----------


## MIke R

trust me ...having spent the last 20 years fulltime in ski country in both Colorado and New England...I have little doubts he didn't do something very stupid to put himself in that position to be a celebrity...LMAO

----------


## ALFresco

I am in Vail right now and this was the topic of discussion on several lift rides today. According to one ski patroller I rode with today, the "shrinkage" factor has been a source of humor for the entire ski patrol over the last 10 days. Sadly, the boy next to the hanging skier is his son. 

Jenny is making me tighten up my suspenders for tomorrow.

----------


## MIke R

have a beer at Bart and Yetis ( Vails version of Le Select ) and enjoy the powder...

lunch at Blus  http://www.blusrestaurant.com/ ,in town, right on Gore Creek, aint bad either

----------


## fins85258

I haven't been to Vail in years but there was a great place at the bottom of the main village area ski slope at the west end called the Hong Kong Cafe. 

Is it still there?

----------


## MIke R

absolutely

----------


## ALFresco

Mike....funny, I discovered Bart and Yetis 4 years ago when I was here. Love the place and even better, we're staying in Lionshead. Had 17" between Sunday and Monday. Incredible conditions!

----------


## MIke R

good for you Mike...enjoy it..I miss it all so much out there.... and do try BLUS..a real locals eatery....we have terrific snow here as well...epic snow...but we cant get to it at the moment...we had wind chills of 100 below at the summit today so they shut the mountain down to protect the people from themselves...LOL...


sounds like tomorrow could be a shut down as well......looks like it will warm up just in time for the holiday weekend

----------

